# Abandoned Farm House - Bicker Fen Farm - Lincolnshire - Nov 2008



## scammell23 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi, whilst working at Bicker Fen wind farm I noticed an abandoned farm house nearby in the field . I only had time to take a look it once I had finished working inside the wind turbine, by this time it was dark. I only had my compact camera with me so excuse my poor pictures. I thought it was worth a look. 
Anyway see what you think....


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 16, 2008)

LOVEITLOVEITLOVEIT!!!!! 

From the 60's leatherette comfy chair to the original wainscotting and the mix n match bathroom. Absolutely delightful.


----------



## skittles (Nov 16, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> LOVEITLOVEITLOVEIT!!!!!
> 
> From the 60's leatherette comfy chair to the original wainscotting and the mix n match bathroom. Absolutely delightful.



Great explore


----------



## scammell23 (Nov 17, 2008)

I really wish I had my proper camera and tripod that night


----------



## smileysal (Nov 17, 2008)

Love those tiled floors, and the fire surround, and those chairs to buy now are really expensive. Some nice features and bits and pieces in here that i like.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 17, 2008)

Very interesting. It seems to have everything in there. The bathroom is mad!
Would love a flshy link if poss. 

Any pics of the inside of a wind turbine too?? Would love that!


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 17, 2008)

Damn those wind turbines, polluting up the scenery. 

Put them at sea so I still have a job when the oil runs out.


----------



## scammell23 (Nov 17, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Damn those wind turbines, polluting up the scenery.
> 
> Put them at sea so I still have a job when the oil runs out.



Funny you should say that I'm an offshore wind turbine engineer , but I'm doing a bit onshore work at the moment.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 17, 2008)

scammell23 said:


> Funny you should say that I'm an offshore wind turbine engineer , but I'm doing a bit onshore work at the moment.



HOORAH FOR OFFSHORE WIND FARMS!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 17, 2008)

"I'll take the suite, but could I have the cistern in blue, and the basin in green?" 
Love explores like this, great find matey!


----------



## scammell23 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd love to know why the house was abandoned


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 18, 2008)

scammell23 said:


> I'd love to know why the house was abandoned



Probably heard there was a wind farm going up nearby.


----------



## tims (Nov 20, 2008)

If tramps needed estate agents you would be THE MAN!


----------



## skittles (Nov 21, 2008)

Did you switch the lights on inside the house when taking the photos

If not how come its dark outside and light inside?


----------



## krela (Nov 21, 2008)

skittles said:


> Did you switch the lights on inside the house when taking the photos
> 
> If not how come its dark outside and light inside?



Err flash, lightpainting, etc etc.!


----------



## skittles (Nov 21, 2008)

krela said:


> Err flash, lightpainting, etc etc.!




Must learn that, I mean take pic 1 it looks as if its light inside, at least it does to me.

Maybe I should see somebody, like a psychiatrist. Not to learn to light paint you understand but i am seeing things


----------



## randomnut (Nov 22, 2008)

Loving those shots. Crazy to think someone used to live there, bathroom mirror still in place and everything.


----------



## The Pirate (Jan 1, 2009)

I missed this post before really nice.... i wish i had seen this place while i was working there... i worked biulding all the bases and so forth for the substation for the turbines.


----------



## clebby (Jan 1, 2009)

scammell23 said:


>



looks like a corpse 
either that or santa came down he chimney into a burning fire


----------



## Jimspeed13 (Jan 2, 2009)

You carn't beat mooching round a derelict house in the dark in the middle of nowere! Good work.


----------



## Trudger (Feb 4, 2009)

good point, what IS that lying in the fire grate? hmmmmmm. Take a mate to find out next time. . . . . . .


----------



## ricasso (Feb 4, 2009)

clebby said:


> looks like a corpse
> either that or santa came down he chimney into a burning fire



Thought id seen it before, nice one Clebby


----------



## BigLoada (Feb 4, 2009)

Trudger said:


> good point, what IS that lying in the fire grate? hmmmmmm. Take a mate to find out next time. . . . . . .



Looks like Santa had a monster crap down the chimney to me.


----------



## RichardH (Feb 4, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> Probably heard there was a wind farm going up nearby.



Either that or they realised just how bad the bathroom decor was. 

But the tiled floors are seriously nice. Me want.


----------



## scammell23 (Mar 3, 2009)

That fire place picture spooks me out now


----------

